# Interview Questions for Potential Riders



## DextersMom (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi there!

I am the training director for a horse rescue in California. We are looking for riders to put miles and keep our horses that are ready for adoption in riding shape. So, I post this to pick your brains on potential interview questions for potential riders. We have the basics, like how long have you been riding, what discipline, etc. But I was trying to think outside the box on potential questions. What am I possibly not thinking of. Any input would be fabulous! Thanks!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I would probably want to see them ride, if I were in your shoes.

I know a number of people who could perfectly answer any question I threw at them...but I wouldn't want them anywhere near my horse's back.
And then there are people that wouldn't be able to "correctly" answer a given question, but ride kindly and quietly.

How much horse experience do you yourself have? I assume a reasonable amount since you're the training director?
As for coming up with questions to ask, perusing the Training section of this forum might give you some food for thought...


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

My favorite way is to get them horseback on a good old solid horse and go for a ride. Then we talk as we go.

Besides knowing how to ride, I found it nice to know if they believed in getting horses ready for new homes vs. getting so attached and personally invested there would be drama when a horse was leaving. Same with having other riders ride a horse they had restarted.

Did they see the aesthetics of the property as being important? In my opinion, a well kept stable area is also a safe one. Do their hands fit a rake? And can they push a wheelbarrow? Even if the job is strictly riding, will they pick up litter they walk by?

I wasn't involved in rescue, but rehabbed many cheap, unusable horses back into serviceable mounts.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

As well as having them come and ride I would like to see how they handle and work with horses, grooming, turning in and out and also are they willing to turn a hand to what needs to be done on the property such as cleaning tack, stalls, helping with slugging bales etc.
When they are working around just watch to see what sort of initiative they have, can they see what needs to be done without constant supervision.
Also watch to see how the horses react to them as you cannot always be there to see what they are doing with the horses.
A trial period would be a good idea.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I think you should ask some questions first. 

-How long have you been riding
-What discipline do you ride
-What events (showing) have you done
-How long have you been around horses
-How much experience with handling horses do you have
-Have you ever ridden green-broke horses
-How many horses and what kind have you ridden
-Will you help with other chores (mucking, grooming, turning out)

And then go watch them get a certain horse.out of the pasture, groom it, tack it up, and ride in the arena for a while. Then maybe go out for a trail ride.

When they are handling the horse (grooming, tacking up), say absolutely nothing and just let them do it all themselves. Then you can see how well they handle horses or not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equestrian4life (Dec 17, 2014)

Where in California are you? I'd be interested in a job like that.


----------

